# So Where are you from?



## Mike (Jul 13, 2013)

I see that there are many people here who haven't
filled in there profile to let us know where they are
from.

Are you not proud of your nation?
Are you on the run from the law?
Why be secretive about you home town?

I have put London, but I live in Croydon, this
is a suburb of London.

I am a Scot, but will always support where I live and tell
you.

Come out of hiding now!.

Mike.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 13, 2013)

I live in Australia on the mid north coast overlooking the beach


----------



## Diwundrin (Jul 13, 2013)

I never pinpoint it too close to home, but see no problem with at least a general indication of where on the planet we are. It may be of some interest to other members, I know I always have a glance at where a poster is from as it can sometimes make a difference to their view of the subject.  (It can also save embarrassment due to cultural differences.)

I live 20 minutes drive North from Jillaroo, also near a different beach.  We have great beaches. ( She said smugly. )


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 13, 2013)

I live in the USA, as shown in my location.  Colorado is the state where I live, proud of it and nothing to hide.  Not everyone wants to give information that is too personal on the internet, and that is many times a wise decision.


----------



## Casper (Jul 13, 2013)

_*I'm with you Di.....never show my exact town or suburb......but the Geelong area is a great place to live and I was born here.
We're at the "bottom" of Australia, to those who don't know, in a different State, way down the coast from Di and Jillaroo......we also have great beaches along our beautiful coast. *_:cool1:


----------



## veejay (Jul 13, 2013)

I live on the Gold Coast in the Tropical State of Queensland, at top right hand of the map of Oz. With only about 700,000 population (give or take a few) it is still the 6th (I think) largest city in Queensland. Big 
Tourist centre, with the theme parks, holiday resorts etc. Nice climate most of the times, except for now (winter), temp sometimes goes below 20C in the day, and a little less overnight.  We don't use a heater or electric blankets and I don't own a winter coat as such.
There is a suburb called Surfers Paradise and I guess that is a good description of it!!


----------



## That Guy (Jul 13, 2013)

Along the rugged shores of Monterey Bay in Central California where the magnificent Pacific Ocean meets land with the occasional explosion of beautiful, terrifying energy.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 14, 2013)

I live in Sydney, Australia, which is to the south of Diwundrin and Jillaroo and north from Caspar in Victoria. Veejay, in Queensland, is further north than all four of us.

Sydney is the site of Australia's first British settlement and we are very proud of our beautiful harbour which is the reason the settlement grew there in the first place. Our beaches are also magnificent but I live about 30 km from the sea as the crow flies. Sydney and its suburbs are very cosmopolitan with a population of about 3,000,000. It is not densely populated and sprawls out to the north, south and west. I'm in the south west part of Sydney.


----------



## Steve (Jul 14, 2013)

I live in Northern Ontario, Canada in a very small village of just under 1,000..
It is situated on top of Lake Huron..

Actually, for a small village, we have a very active place..

Marathon 3rd weekend in July
Agricultural Fair last weekend in August (draws 12,000 visitors)
Walleye tournament in August
PowWow 2nd weekend in July
Winter carnival in February
New (and active) museum
Canada Day (July 1st.) full celebrations with a BBQ picnic (free) and fireworks

We are also situated not far from where Eileen Edwards comes from.. She has been in our village several times and just walks the streets like anyone else, especially during the Fair weekend.. We tend to leave her alone and not annoy her, but the kids go crazy.. 

Who is Eileen Edwards you ask???
You might know her as ......... SHANIA TWAIN ....


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 14, 2013)

_That sounds like a great place to live Steve, and what better than Shania  paying you a visit  what a great voice i have most of her CD's_  :wink:


----------



## janfromflorida (Jul 14, 2013)

Been in sunny Florida for many years now. Originally grew up in the Amish country of Lancaster, PA, and spent time living in NY, TN & MS. Guess I've pretty much been a gypsy!


----------



## rkunsaw (Jul 14, 2013)

I live on 25 acres just out of the city limits of Clarksville, Arkansas ( pop. 9,000 ) We have woods and wildlife and a 6 acre lake  right behind the house.

I grew up about 50 miles from here in Fort Smith.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 14, 2013)

This is Sylvan Beach, NY where we spend 5 months out of the year. It is a little resort town that has been open for a hundred years or more. In the early 1900's, the rich folks would come in by train and spend their vacations here. There were only dirt roads entering town and the train was the best transportation.

The canal, leading into Oneida Lake, is the Barge or Erie Canal which runs the length of New York State. Over 500 miles long and built in the 1800's. The lake provides water to operate many of the locks along the canal. Oneida lake is an excellent lake for fishing but not very deep and a fast rising storm can be very dangerous. Many a small boat is lost each year.

The small area on the right is our antique amusement park. Some of the original equipment, carousel, fortune telling machine, etc. are still there. There are several rides and an old scream house. In fact, Ghost Hunters just had a program from some of the places here. I believe it is called Scream Park.

We stay at a campgrounds off to bottom right, not in picture, but next to the canal. In the winter, we have a small place in Florida.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 14, 2013)

_Sylvan Beach looks so beautiful i understand why you stay there._:coolpics:


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm in the good old USA.   
Originally from Northeastern Ohio, lived in the Arizona desert for several years,  and am now in Houston, Texas for over 30 years.... all places interesting in their own ways.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jul 14, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _That sounds like a great place to live Steve, and what better than Shania  paying you a visit  what a great voice i have most of her CD's_  :wink:



Hey Jillaroo can we skite about 'Rusty'?   
Russell Crowe has a bolt hole farm in  in our region.  We never see him but he goes to Coffs Hbr and gets into fights for recreation sometimes according to the reports. :biggrin-new:


----------



## terra (Jul 14, 2013)

Nicole Kidman & Keith Urban have their "weekender" mansion about 11 klms from here. 
 Easy to know when they're in town 'cos the Channel 7 News Chopper is always overhead spying on them hoping for a scoop photo.


----------



## Rainee (Jul 14, 2013)

Wow such lovely places you all live... I am in NSW in Australia , just about 1 hr north of Warrigal but I live 5 min from the beach at Terrigal.. 
and such a pretty area , a tourist area if you want to call it, all the east coast has many of lovely beaches from bottom to the top 
of Australia.. but yet again there is lovely beaches in all the coasts of Australia just as there is in other countries..I did  live for a while 
in Cornwall England and love it there so much my ancestors come from there .. they also have lovely beaches and such history..
I love seeing photo shots of all scenery so hope to see all what folks put on here ,enjoy your day or evening everyone..tara !!


----------



## Pappy (Jul 14, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _Sylvan Beach looks so beautiful i understand why you stay there._:coolpics:



Jillaro.....it is a beautiful little town and very quiet during the week. Weekends are a different story. Lots of rowdys from the surrounding cities that come in to drink and raise hell. Although local police do a great job to keep it down as much as possible.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 14, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Hey Jillaroo can we skite about 'Rusty'?
> Russell Crowe has a bolt hole farm in  in our region.  We never see him but he goes to Coffs Hbr and gets into fights for recreation sometimes according to the reports. :biggrin-new:


We sure can Diwundrin why my daughter has chatted with him at a lovely cafe they were eating at in Nana Glen, mind you his security checks before he comes in :hair:


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 14, 2013)

terra said:


> Nicole Kidman & Keith Urban have their "weekender" mansion about 11 klms from here.
> Easy to know when they're in town 'cos the Channel 7 News Chopper is always overhead spying on them hoping for a scoop photo.




That's cool terra.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jul 14, 2013)

View attachment 1226I grew up in northern Idaho, in a small town along the banks of beautiful lake Pend Oreille, have lived in Idaho, Washington, Missouri, and now live not far from the Tennessee River in Alabama.
I miss the fresher air we have out West, but I do not miss all that cold and several feet of snow in the winter, and the climate here is much milder and a lot easier to deal with , now that I am a senior.
The picture is of a spectacular sunset over Lake Pend Oreille, with the old railroad trestle on the distance.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 14, 2013)

_This is a couple of shots of our beach, one where i am and one where Diwundrin is_


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 14, 2013)

Sooooooooooo difficult to get into work some days in Houston, Tx.    Glad I'm retired.


----------



## SeaSparkle (Jul 14, 2013)

Mike said:


> I see that there are many people here who haven't
> filled in there profile to let us know where they are
> from.
> 
> ...



Lovely! My father's side of the family originated in Scotland & made their way to England for several generations prior to crossing the pond. 
Guess that explains my thingy for Scots :love_heart:

Other than being born in NYC & living a year CA, I've been a Jersey Girl my entire life.. so far.
It's expensive to live here, but I'm outdoorsie.. so this area fits my needs. Mostly everything I enjoy doing is free anyway Lol  
Now what I'm about to tell you all has to be kept secret, okay?  The reason is... we like people who view our industrial area while traveling the NJ Turnpike to believe that's how the entire state is.... so that they KEEP ON GOING layful:
But, if there's a WANT for more exciting things which does happen to me occasionally, there's the shore, NYC, skiing, the poconos & casinos, canoe & tubing down the Delaware, lakes, miles of horseback riding trails, amusements & waterparks, appalachian trail hikes, Atlantic City... it's all here within an hour & a half ride~
I enjoy weekend trips up to New England & Cape Cod and the finger lake region of NY state and it's easily doable from where I live. 
Here's some pictures of what it looks like in the northern portion of the state where I currently live 
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...q=new jersey farm lands&sc=6-21&sp=1&qs=SC&sk=

And here's some pictures of our shoreline (before & after Sandy hit)
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...MSNH14&pq=nj coast line&sc=8-13&sp=1&qs=AS&sk=


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jul 14, 2013)

I started out in the Upper Peninsula of Michigan and have lived all over the country and for a short time in Germany. It's not likely that I'll move again, at least I hope I won't! Starting over is tiring to say the least


----------



## nojmit (Jul 14, 2013)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I started out in the Upper Peninsula of Michigan and have lived all over the country and for a short time in Germany. It's not likely that I'll move again, at least I hope I won't! Starting over is tiring to say the least



So you be one of da Yoopers, eh? I'm a Troll (for all you non-native speakers a troll is someone that lives under da Big Mac Bridge) born in Saginaw and moved to the Grand Rapids area for work about 25 years ago. I put a Yooper joke in the humor section, no offense intended.

Our latest claim to fame is being voted Beer City, USA , and that is real beer, like the rest of the world drinks, not the Horse P they brew across the lake in Milwaukee.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jul 14, 2013)

Aw, nojmit, I'm so sorry to hear that you're a Troll but won't hold that against you. After all, it's merely an accident of birth. For the record, though, I could never quite understand why Trolls would choose to STAY Trolls and live under a bridge! Yup. I'm a Yooper through and through. You can take the Yooper out of the UP, but you can't take the UP out of a Yooper. And BTW, it's not Yoopers who talk funny, it's everybody else!


----------



## Mike (Jul 14, 2013)

Well, my question really got you excited.

Now we know where each other lives and
you have put up some lovely pictures even
the descriptions without any image paints
a picture.

I won't put a picture of where I live as it
is just another inner city.

Thank you all for the replies.

Mike.


----------



## Daisy (Jul 14, 2013)

I was born and raised in the Deep South, but I'm pretty wary of being too specific about my location. I lived on the east central coast of Florida for almost 30 years before moving back to my roots (and extended family) a few years ago. My goal is to retire in Florida near my sons and their families.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 14, 2013)

...another Texan here, hello everyone I'm new here, this looks like a well diversified group and I look forward to getting to know you all.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 14, 2013)

Jackie22 said:


> ...another Texan here, hello everyone I'm new here, this looks like a well diversified group and I look forward to getting to know you all.



Hi Jackie, welcome! :wave:


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 14, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> Hi Jackie, welcome! :wave:



Hi SeaBreeze and thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 14, 2013)

_Hi Jackie and welcome to the forum, i am a new member also_


----------



## Phantom (Jul 14, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> I live in Australia on the mid north coast overlooking the beach



"Howlong" have you been there?


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 14, 2013)

_Ahh the memories of Howlong, that's when i was really happy Phants_


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 14, 2013)

Jackie22 said:


> ...another Texan here, hello everyone I'm new here, this looks like a well diversified group and I look forward to getting to know you all.



Howdy Jackie,  from Houston.   Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jul 14, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _This is a couple of shots of our beach, one where i am and one where Diwundrin is_



Hey, someone's beaten me to painting the 'Little Beach' at RR !  They did a better job of it than I would have even though the color's not quite red enough,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





butbutbut...   Where'd you find that? 

Here's the rest of the real thing looking in opposite direction from the painting.  It's a little beach in the river mouth and the gem of the coast. It's not the main beach.  It's a few miles up the coast from me, at the far end of 'my' beach  which is almost identical with Jillaroos so don't need to find a photo of it.



 




Hate crowds on beaches??  Imagine a 6 mile long beach where the dog and I  are often the only ones on it.   Bliss I tell yas, utter bliss. 
Just to rub it in...  that beach in the background of the picture above is 12 miles long, continuous right up to that dot on the horizon,  and is part of a National Park so other than the hardiest of fishermen and campers who brave a 20km dirt track or crossing the river and doing a long walk,  there's seldom anyone ever on it at all.  When I was young I used to wade/swim across the river to it but I'm way past trying that now.

This one below is the other side of the headland in the painting, their main beach, which is the far northern end of 'my' beach.




Any of you old surfers crying yet??


----------



## Moggy (Jul 14, 2013)

I am in Geelong, Victoria, Australia. Down south and a good place to live.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 14, 2013)

_I just googled for beaches in that area and up it came Diwundrin, i'm such a clever little fart aren't i:lofl:_


----------



## Diwundrin (Jul 15, 2013)

Never doubted that Jillaroo.


----------



## That Guy (Jul 15, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Any of you old surfers crying yet??



Not crying.  Salivating...


----------



## GDAD (Jul 15, 2013)

I live 60 miles west of sydney Harbour Bridge & The Opera House.


----------



## SeaSparkle (Jul 15, 2013)

Spectacular pictures GDAD!
Watched your fireworks over the harbor on TV (forget which holiday) & they're almost worth the trip to see in person


----------



## SeaSparkle (Jul 15, 2013)

Jackie22 said:


> ...another Texan here, hello everyone I'm new here, this looks like a well diversified group and I look forward to getting to know you all.



:wave: Jackie from Texas! 
Welcome to SF~


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome Jillaroo and SeaSparkle.

Great pictures Gdad, especially the second one, I've never been to your country, but would love see it some day.


----------



## Fern (Jul 15, 2013)

I live in New Zealand on the East Coast of the North Island, the first place in the World to see the start of a new day. We have great safe beaches, Wineries, Vineyards, Orchards, etc.etc.  Still plenty of wide open spaces. A great place to live.


----------



## basefare (Jul 15, 2013)

I've lived in Texas all my days except for the past two years. I am now in Norman, Oklahoma, which is  town of about 100,000. we are part of the Oklahoma City Metroplex of I,000,000. I live on a non-descrpt street and wouldn't recognize a beach if I saw one; I'd think it a marage. Norman is a university town and sports is a big deal in Norman and in Oklahoma. My son and daughter in law and two grand kids live here and is the reason for my being in Norman. I played golf until I couldn't. Now,most of my activities are on line. Recently my computer crashed and I lost all my pictures, documents. And all my music( iTunes). I'm using an iPad which is still new to me.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jul 15, 2013)

Fern said:


> I live in New Zealand on the East Coast of the North Island, the first place in the World to see the start of a new day. We have great safe beaches, Wineries, Vineyards, Orchards, etc.etc.  Still plenty of wide open spaces. A great place to live.



Good to see you Fern, we need a Kiwi to keep us Aussies honest.


----------



## Reen (Jul 15, 2013)

GDAD said:


> I live 60 miles west of sydney Harbour Bridge & The Opera House.



I also live about 60 miles west of the Bridge.


----------



## Steve (Jul 15, 2013)

Welcome Fern..
My wife comes from Dunedin..
Our son is in Auckland..
Grandaughter in Chch..


----------



## GDAD (Jul 16, 2013)

SeaSparkle said:


> Spectacular pictures GDAD!
> Watched your fireworks over the harbor on TV (forget which holiday) & they're almost worth the trip to see in person



Turn on your TV, NEW YEARS EVE,   australian time every year...cheers, thanks.


----------



## GDAD (Jul 16, 2013)

The twelve Apostle: Victorian coast... Australia. Situated at the bottom of Australia.  Enjoy


----------



## GDAD (Jul 16, 2013)

The twelve apostles;  Victoria,  Australia.


----------



## Fern (Jul 16, 2013)

Steve said:


> Welcome Fern..
> My wife comes from Dunedin..
> Our son is in Auckland..
> Grandaughter in Chch..



Hi Steve, good to see another Kiwi here. It's good to see CHCH starting to get back on it's feet, albeit slowly.


----------



## Rainee (Jul 17, 2013)

Welcome all I have missed and also the ones from SHS who have migrated here as well ,they are a great bunch and 
now I should have kept my older login name but never mind I am a new person here any way so fresh start to a 
nice friendly forum.. love the pictures each have put on.. I`ll have to learn how to post pictures one of these 
days.. enjoy your day or evening everyone..


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jul 17, 2013)

Basefare, hope you did miss all the tornadoes out there this spring. We had some bad ones here in Alabama a couple of years ago, and it really devastated the area for a long time.

I have an iPad also, and I totally love it ! It does take a while to get the hang of using one, but then you will wonder how you managed before you had it. I hardly ever even turn my old desktop on anymore, unless there is something that I have to use it for that the iPad can't do. I call it my Zombie Dinosaur, since it is so old and slow compared to the iPad.

I think that you might still have your iTunes songs, if they are saved in the cloud. Even if not, I think my daughter told me that iTunes knows which songs you bought, and you can download them again free. It is at least worth checking out. I listen to my iTunes on my computer, my iPad, iPhone, and on the Apple TV , so they are everywhere.
Soon they will have the new iTunes Radio, which will be on the order of Pandora, but much better, since it will use the iTunes Genius to customize your stations.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jul 17, 2013)

TWHRider said:


> I still have a few family photos and a cancelled check, in a ziplock bag, from one of those tornadoes that I picked up in my pasture.  When I did MapQuest, the check had traveled close to 90 miles to land in my pasture, so I figure the pictures did too.



I guess that you could say that they arrived by Airmail then....


----------



## pchinvegas (Jul 18, 2013)

I am from Albany, Georgia. A small town in Southwest , Ga.


----------



## Mela (Jul 18, 2013)

I live on the Mid North Coast of NSW Australia,  a bit further South of Jillaroo and Diwundrin,  North of Warrigal,  but inland just a bit.


----------



## basefare (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi all, I'm somewhat new and haven't leaned all the tools the forum affords.
TWHRider, I was four miles from the tornado and was watching it closely. I didn't go to Toby's concert but my son who teaches at the university, lives close enough to hear it all, and I did see some of it on the tele. Mickey Raphael, Willie Nelson's harmonica player, offered me tickets but I didn't accept. I didn't feel like fighting the crowd.

HAPPYflowerlady, I have seen some of your Alabama tornados. They don't have to be big to be bad. About the iPad, I got 126 songs synced before the hard drive quit on an iMac. I elected not to fix it because it was eight years old. Ca you down load a camera to your iPad. I'm trying to learn the ins and outs.

Pcainvegas: I know where Albany is. I used to visit Thomasville occasionally when I was working. And I've been to Columbus and I've been to Columbus and Ft Bennington as a young man and a soldier.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi there, Mela,



I'm giggling because a few people might be looking for Jillaroo, Diwundrin and Warrigal on a map of Australia. They may find Warrigul but that won't help them very much.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jul 19, 2013)

Basefare, your iPad should have a built in camera. There is an app that I think is on the iPad that is called Camera+ , so if you don't have that, you should be able to download it.  Mine has one of those cameras that work both ways. It is not as good a camera as the iPhone has, but it is easy to work. I use it sometimes for pictures, and for FaceTime or Skype to visit with my family.
 There are also some good photo editing programs on the apps page.
One that I like, and use a lot is called Aviary, and another one that has some really neat backgrounds is Photolab.

If you listen to scanners, there are some great police/emergency scanner apps, too. My favorite is called Police Scanner+, and I am pretty sure it was free.
If you cant tell, I LOVE MY IPAD ! 

It seems to me, that even if your Mac quit, you should be able to get the songs on the iPad.  Do you have iTunes Match ?  It syncs all your iTunes songs in the cloud, and costs about $25 for a year . However, once you have it, you should always have all of your music, movies, and whatever else you have from iTunes . Also, they are coming out with iTunes Radio, and when you have iTunes Match, you automatically get the premium version of iRadio as well.
Feel free to pm me if there is anything I can help you with, about the iPad, I will be glad to share everything I know about it.


----------



## Michael. (Jul 19, 2013)

Warrigal said:


> Hi there, Mela,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 19, 2013)

That's me where the sharks are


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 19, 2013)

There it is. Home Sweet Home.
I live between the giant spiders and the sharks



 Lil Me Here


----------



## That Guy (Jul 19, 2013)

After studying that terrific map, Michael, I'm reconsidering my desire to visit . . .


----------



## Mike (Jul 20, 2013)

Talking about Spiders, there is an Australian pub
in London, (quite a few actually), but one is called
The Red Back, or The Red Backed Spider, I can't
remember exactly, but it is named after one of
your "Bad Spiders" I believe.

Mike.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 20, 2013)

_I have been living in funnelweb country for many years and have never come across one, we did dig up some relatives that looked the same but aren't as deadly in Howlong NSW, must admit i am careful when digging, when i lived further down south i had a lot of trouble with White Tail spiders they were rampant where i lived and would come inside, they can cause a lot of problems as they kill Deadly long legs plus they have bacteria on their fangs and depending where they have been is what happens to you, a lot of people have an occurance of the bite each year with skin peeling and ulcerating etc, i have found these on my bed and they love getting into clothes on the floor, i won't put the pics on here you can look at the links supplied as it will scare you haha_
http://australianmuseum.net.au/White-tailed-Spider

http://australianmuseum.net.au/Funnel-web-Spiders-group/


----------



## Moggy (Jul 20, 2013)

I have lived in Australia for nearly 69 years and never seen funnel web spider. But I live south and I believe they like the warmer climate.
I have seen Red Back spiders on a couple of occasions. They love making their home in piles of wood and rubbish.


----------



## Moggy (Jul 20, 2013)

Oh yes. Forgot about the white tail spider. They are the ones I am most scared of after being bitten about 15 years ago and suffering huge blisters and redness for weeks. Not good!!


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 20, 2013)

_Yep i am scared of them too Moggy, the house i lived in each night before bed i always checked the cornices that's where they always seemed to appear, i have had some biggie 40mm and more, i have never been bitten thankfully. After being bitten did it come back the following year like a lot of people have reported?  :hair:_


----------



## Casper (Jul 20, 2013)

_*Yeah Moggy......I don't like white tails either......we've had a few in our place and I never leave clothes or anything else lying on the floor......they do love it if you do *_:eek1:_*......as for redbacks.....yes we've seen a few but they're sneaky, they're in our garage but don't come out of hiding much .....as long as they stay outside I'm OK.... *_:coolthumb:


----------

